# Does wind affect bullet flight at <60m?



## lalalalala (Jun 16, 2010)

I use a 40 grain .22 rifle. I know wind affects the flight but would it push the bullet out more than an inch at less than 60m? i havent tried experimenting with it so i wonderd if anyone knew. When would wind start pushing the bullet over more than an inch in a mild breeze and in a strong gust?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would say a very strong wind , I have never had wind as a factor in any of my rimfire shooting. But I dont live out in the open plain.

Best way to find out is to give it a try!


----------

